# Cloth Seat Wearing



## everjeff (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone else having a problem with their cloth seats wearing away? I just noticed my driver's side seat is beginning to wear away, it looks like the car is several years old, and I've only had it since April. Not very happy about it.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Pics of what it looks like?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...cheap cloth.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

The cloth seats remind me of my 2004 vibe which I hated. My 01 prizm had like a velour type material that looked brand new 10 yrs and 230000 miles later.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

everjeff said:


> Anyone else having a problem with their cloth seats wearing away? I just noticed my driver's side seat is beginning to wear away, it looks like the car is several years old, and I've only had it since April. Not very happy about it.


No offense, but how much do you weight? Sometimes heavier people tend to wear seats quicker than they're supposed to


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Not necessarily my seats, but I have noticed the leathering steering wheel is already starting to dry out and crack in some spots. I bought a leather moisturizer, but I haven't had time to put that on yet.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

kkilburn said:


> Not necessarily my seats, but I have noticed the leathering steering wheel is already starting to dry out and crack in some spots. I bought a leather moisturizer, but I haven't had time to put that on yet.


Really? I figured it would be the opposite. The oils in our hands tend to make leather steering wheels very glossy over time. I was trying to find something to avoid this on my cruze.


----------



## everjeff (Apr 23, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> No offense, but how much do you weight? Sometimes heavier people tend to wear seats quicker than they're supposed to


Haha, I actually meant to mention that. I'm only 170 pounds so I don't think that should be too much by any means. 

I took a pic, but it didn't turn out well, so I'm gonna have to try again with better lighting.


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

Is it the smoother stuff on the sides or the part in the middle?


----------

